# wishlist



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2011)

whats on your wishlist?


----------



## schanop (Dec 14, 2011)

Mmmmm Hide knives


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 14, 2011)

Not much on mine; a 'starter' straight razor + strop, a book and some clothes. Wife is getting a BoardSmith, a paper knife (thanks, Jon!), a HHH keychain charm and some other stuff that will keep her from killing me because I only got her Kitchen Knife Forum-related items. Oh, and there might be another BoardSmith in that box for, uhm, me... :O


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting, which knife, would the guy who has access to most, want for Christmas?

Actually, I would love to see a gallery of Jon's personal knives anyway, thats what I want for Christmas.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 14, 2011)

I have no idea what I am getting for Christmas because my family refuses to buy me any more knife stuff which is kinda funny because I have another on the way which I haven't paid for yet


----------



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Interesting, which knife, would the guy who has access to most, want for Christmas?
> 
> Actually, I would love to see a gallery of Jon's personal knives anyway, thats what I want for Christmas.



well, i just added a gesshin gide wa-gyuto to my personal collection for christmas and 2 prototypes, so thats what i got for christmas this year


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

a burke, another hoss, zakuri (or similar), maybe another Heiji... models? i dunno... that's the big problem after finding funding. definitely some gyutos in there, lol...


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 14, 2011)

One of those 2 proto types is what I want....:nunchucks:

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2011)

just noticed i wrote gesshin gide... meant gesshin hide... whoops


----------



## bprescot (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a man of simple tastes... 

Awasedo
Kochi KU 240


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 14, 2011)

Sleep. Lord, a week of sleep and quiet reading is something I can only dream of.


My Christmas wish for this year is self-employment.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

bprescot said:


> ...Kochi KU 240


+1 I knew I forgot something. I also wouldn't mind an Ino honyaki...


----------



## mattrud (Dec 15, 2011)

wish list- to get emails from some makers saying your knife is ready, yea that sounds like all I would wish for. But I am a patient guy.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 16, 2011)

something from, Marko, Burke or Randy, Oh yeah and Devin, Rader, Harner, Davis, catchsides, rodrigue ,Martell, Spike, mario and everyone else I didn't mention.' I like knives!


----------



## heirkb (Dec 16, 2011)

Gesshin 8k
260mm Carter funayuki
240mm Marko gyuto

Unfortunately, all will probably have to wait 'till a good bit after the holidays.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 16, 2011)

A rebuilt Sheaffer early 40's fountain pen, grey or brown stripped, what can I say I like the triumph nibs.
A KU knife I don't have already...
A permenant position at work  (big one)
Custom made razor 
High end Japanese natural for final polish on my razor.

I could go on for days but the only one that I REALLY wish for is the permanent job slot


----------



## memorael (Dec 16, 2011)

my twin ittosai kotetsu honyakis... I miss those things dearly.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 16, 2011)

I got me a 210mm Deba and a 300mm Honyaki Yanagi and thought I am about done for now with knives.
And then I decided that I want to try a mioroshi deba, and of course I had to add a few more stones on the wish list.


----------



## maxim (Dec 16, 2011)

I have Iwasaki 60mm  And some Japanese tools


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 16, 2011)

Takashima Awasedo


----------

